# EU3000is Fuel Filter Removal



## XD45ACP (8 mo ago)

Hi all,

I'm trying to get the plastic fuel filter out of the neck of the filler hole for the tank. As much as I try to squeeze it and pry it past the metal flange of the tank, I can't seem to get the thing out. I want to be able to look into the tank to see if it's rusted. I might also need to get in there to punch the bottom fuel filter out (the one that fits in the petcock). I hope I don't have to disassemble the tank from the frame to get to this part. 

This part is #13 on the Honda parts diagram for the tank.

Thanks much,
XD


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

The fuel filter is just squeezed in. It should come out by doing the same. You just have to give it some persuasion.

As for the petcock filter (Part #3), it's mounted on the petcock itself. You access it by unscrewing the petcock assembly from the bottom of the tank.


----------



## XD45ACP (8 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> The fuel filter is just squeezed in. It should come out by doing the same. You just have to give it some persuasion.
> 
> As for the petcock filter (Part #3), it's mounted on the petcock itself. You access it by unscrewing the petcock assembly from the bottom of the tank.


Okay, thanks for this. I'll be more aggressive with it. Worst case it gets damaged and I'll just have to replace it.

Cheers!


----------



## Pabear89 (11 mo ago)

Remove the red ring first then work the screen upward, It takes some work to flex the screen out of the neck.
To remove the filter in the tank, remove the air cleaner housing and the fuel shut off knob.
Then you can loosen the nut holding the valve to the bottom of the tank.
Using a long flat blade press the lone filter out from inside the tank.
Replace and reinstall the parts in reverse order.


----------



## XD45ACP (8 mo ago)

Pabear89 said:


> Remove the red ring first then work the screen upward, It takes some work to flex the screen out of the neck.
> To remove the filter in the tank, remove the air cleaner housing and the fuel shut off knob.
> Then you can loosen the nut holding the valve to the bottom of the tank.
> Using a long flat blade press the lone filter out from inside the tank.
> Replace and reinstall the parts in reverse order.


Thanks for the reply. I've read elsewhere that it can be difficult getting the tank filter out, especially if it's been in there a while with old fuel (my case), and that pushing it out from inside the tank may be the only way to get it out (which is why I want to get the filler screen out of the way so I can see into and access the inside of the tank).

I'll post back with how successful (or not) I am at this. 

Appreciate the assist!


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

The big strainer (by the filler neck), again, can be forcefully removed as I believe it's flexible enough to retain its shape afterwards. But worst case, you can buy a replacement beforehand and just destroy the old strainer, especially if it's as old and dirty as it is implied here.

As for the small strainer mounted on the petcock, to remove it, the petcock has to come out from the bottom of the tank and if the small strainer decides to stay wedged in the tank, a needle nose plier should be able to pull it out. You can opt to replace it while you're there. I would.

If somehow the small strainer ends up swimming in the tank, use a flexible grabber tool to fish it out from the filler neck (after removing the big strainer).


----------



## XD45ACP (8 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> The big strainer (by the filler neck), again, can be forcefully removed as I believe it's flexible enough to retain its shape afterwards. But worst case, you can buy a replacement beforehand and just destroy the old strainer, especially if it's as old and dirty as it is implied here.
> 
> As for the small strainer mounted on the petcock, to remove it, the petcock has to come out from the bottom of the tank and if the small strainer decides to stay wedged in the tank, a needle nose plier should be able to pull it out. You can opt to replace it while you're there. I would.
> 
> If somehow the small strainer ends up swimming in the tank, use a flexible grabber tool to fish it out from the filler neck (after removing the big strainer).


Thanks OrlyP. For some reason I thought removing the big strainer would have a more "elegant" removal process, but some duct tape around some small angle pliers (don't want sparks) starting with the notched area of the neck, I just grabbed the filter on both ends, squeezed the sides toward the center as far as I could, rotated the filter 90 degrees so the pinched parts of the filter were now at the notches, and while squeezing worked one side up until it was free, then yanked the filter out of the neck. The filter neck has some minor gnaw marks on it now but the mesh is fine. I'll probably put a new one in and keep this as a backup.

Why Honda didn't make the filer to be just small enough to easily lift straight out of the tank neck is beyond me.


----------



## XD45ACP (8 mo ago)

OrlyP and Pabear89, the petcock and tank filter came out just as you described. I was able to see the lower flange of the fuel filter and easily grabbed it with some angled needle nose pliers and pull it down and out of the tank. No need to push it out from inside the tank. Reverse process was just as easy and I ended up without any leaks.

I'm still glad I pulled the filler neck filter out so I could see into the tank. It looks like there may be a very, very thin layer of varnish but the tank itself shows zero rust. The tank looks to be enameled so it seems like it would take a lot of time and water to cause rust. Anyway, some Seafoam should clear that up nicely.

So not having done any small engine maintenance before I'm pretty satisfied that after cleaning the carb it started up on the first pull! Thank you both for your help.

Now about this surging issue....


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

XD45ACP said:


> Now about this surging issue....


What about it?

Surging is mostly due to inconsistent fuel delivery. Does it ease up when you give it some choke? Common cause is simply a dirty or clogged carb.... jets, orifices, etc.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

idle jets.


----------



## XD45ACP (8 mo ago)

I'd have to have missed something in the carb cleaning. Not that I couldn't have, but I was as thorough as I could be I think. Idle jet, main jet, emulsion tube, all the nooks and crannies where I could either poke or spray carb cleaner, all looked to be free and clear.

This thread solved the filter question so I'll start another thread on the surging if I don't make any headway poking around on my own for a bit. Thanks!


----------

